# Forum Argomenti di discussione Studi di settore e I.S.A.  Valore aggiunto per addetto

## SARA3244

Dall'elaborazione degli studi di settore di un ditta individuale ottengo questo risultato:
1) Incidenza costi di diposnibilità dei beni strumentali    coerente
2) Rotazione di magazzino                                        coerente
3) Valore aggiunto per addetto         non coerente   7.780 (maggior ricavo)
4) Redditività dei beni strumentali mobili                    coerente 
Ricavo dichiarato                                                                11.980
Ricavo puntuale di riferimento:                                              12.442
Maggiore ricavo complessivo da normalità economica:                 7.780
Ricavo puntuale complessivo da congruità e normalità economica 20.222 
Importi calcolti congruità
Ricavo dichiarato                                        11.980
Ricavo puntuale di riferimento                       20.222
Ricavo minimo ammissibile                            19.790 
Maggior ricavo puntuale                                8.242 
La mia domanda è la seguente:
Bisogna tener conto del "Valore aggiunto per addetto"???????????
converrebbe in questo caso non adeguarsi e siccome scatterebbe l'accertamento perchè la ditta nel 2005 era congruo e non coerente giustificare la mancata congruità per il 2006  come stabilito dalla circolare 31e
"arretratezza/inadeguatezza delle infrastrutture strumentali e assenza di investimenti anche legati alla promozione dell'attività"  La ditta è una oreficeria che fino a maggio 2007 non ha beni strumentali perchè utilizza una struttura (Arredamenti - locali - vetrina ecc... eredita e comprati nel 1964 ) e in attesa di approvazione di un bando regionale di ristrutturazione totale e che ha incominciato i lavori di ristrutturazione a maggio 2007
scusate se sono stata troppo lunga ma credo fosse necessario

----------


## danilo sciuto

Se la ditta non ha nulla da temere con i controlli bancari, io non mi adeguerei, e farei una attestazione. 
ciao   

> Dall'elaborazione degli studi di settore di un ditta individuale ottengo questo risultato:
> 1) Incidenza costi di diposnibilità dei beni strumentali    coerente
> 2) Rotazione di magazzino                                        coerente
> 3) Valore aggiunto per addetto         non coerente   7.780 (maggior ricavo)
> 4) Redditività dei beni strumentali mobili                    coerente 
> Ricavo dichiarato                                                                11.980
> Ricavo puntuale di riferimento:                                              12.442
> Maggiore ricavo complessivo da normalità economica:                 7.780
> Ricavo puntuale complessivo da congruità e normalità economica 20.222 
> ...

----------


## SARA3244

scusami che cosa intendi con io farei un'attestazione????????

----------


## danilo sciuto

L'attestazione di conformità dei dati inseriti in Unico con quelli contabili ed extracontabili. 
ciao   

> scusami che cosa intendi con io farei un'attestazione????????

----------

